# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΠΟΝΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΤΟΝΟΣ ΦΟΒΟΣ!!!

## minaspap

Εδω και περιπου 6 μερες εχω εντονους πονους στην κοιλια,σε καθημερινη βαση!Με εχουν δει 2 γιατροι μεχρι στιγμης...την πρωτη φορα απο τον πανικο μου πηγα νοσοκομειο.Με ειδε χειρουργος,με εξετασε...εκανα μια γενικη αιματος και ακτινογραφια στην κοιλια(νωριτερα του ειχα πει πως εχω προβλημα με σπαστικη κολιτιδα απο τα 20 μου)ολες οι εξετασεις ηταν καλες και μου ειπε να μην ανησυχω,μονο σε περιπτωση που κανω πυρετο να ξαναπαω!Πηγα σπιτι,ηρεμησα...περασε ο πονος και με ξαναπιασε μετα απο 2 μερες παλι!Πηγα χθες να παρω και μια δευτερη γνωμη απο τον οικογενειακο γιατρο,με εξετασε και μου ειπε οτι ειναι απο τη σπαστικη κολιτιδα...μου εγραψε μια θεραπεια να κανω για 15 μερες(ακομα δεν εχω δει αποτελεσμα).Το θεμα ειναι πως εχω περασει πολλες φορες σπαστικη κολιτιδα στο παρελθον,αλλα τοσο εντονοι πονοι δε με εχουν ξαναπιασει και ανησυχω μηπως εχω κατι σοβαρο,πχ. καρκινο στο εντερο,παγκρεατιτιδα κτλ...καθε μερα και απο μια αρρωστια,δεν εχω ορεξη να φαω ουτε να βγω απ το σπιτι,εξαιτιας του πονου...μου χαλαει τη διαθεση και δεν μπορω να ευχαριστηθω τιποτα!Εχει κανεις παρομοια εμπειρια απο σπαστικη κολιτιδα??

----------


## Billaros

Καλησπερα τι ακριβως εξετασεις εχεις κανει και που ακριβως σε ποναει??

----------


## minaspap

Με ποναει γυρω απο το ομφαλο περισσοτερο...αλλα και πιο χαμηλα οταν πιεζω την κοιλια μου και ο πονος αντανακλαει και πισω στη μεση!Απο εξετασεις εχω κανει μεχρι και κολονοσκοπηση,πριν 5 χρονια(δεν εδειξε τιποτα).Και τωρα στο νοσοκομειο που πηγα εκανα γενικη αιματος και ακτινογραφια κοιλιας...και οι 2 βγηκαν μια χαρα!

----------


## LIA1975

εγω και η το ευερεθιστο εντερο παμε πακετο.κατ αρχας εκανες εξετασεις και δε σου βρηκαν κατι οποτε ηρεμησε...εχεισ μια ταση υποχονδριας σα κ εμενα αφου λες για καρκινους και τετοια.χαλαρωσε παιδι μου δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο...λοιπον το εντερακι μας θελει τα εξης...οχι καφε πολυ,οχι τσιγαρο,οχι βαριες τροφες και πολυ γαλα.το γαλα ερεθιζει.απο κει και περα το καλυτερο κατα τη γνωμη μου για τους πονους ειναι το buscopan.οτι πρεπει και για τουσ πονους περιοδου(πεθαινω στο πονο εκεινες τις μερες,μονο το buscopan με πιανει).δοκιμασε αθτα και πανω απ ολα ηρεμια.το αγχος ''σκοτωνει'' το εντερο.εγω οταν εχω αγχος πεθαινω στη διαρροια.τυχαιο?δε νομιζω.ηρεμια πανω απ ολα κοπελια!

----------


## LIA1975

εχουμε ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωματα!δεν ειναι τιποτα βρε συ...

----------


## Billaros

ι κολονοσκοπιση τα δειχνει ολα τωρα βεβαια πριν 5 χρονια αλλα και παλι δεν εχεις θεμα ολα φοβος ειναι και σε επειρεαζει εκει λογικο εγω το χα αυτο και εκανα κολονοσκοπηση μετα που ειδα δεν ειχα κατι μου εφιγε..τωρα εχω θεμα με τιν αναπνοη ασε μην το ψαχνεις οποτε κοιταμε να χαλαρωσουμε και να τα βγαλουμε απο το μυαλο να μην τα σκεφτομαστε και θα φιγουν απο μονα τους..

----------


## LIA1975

α ξεχασα.το καλυτερο.παρε μια θερμοφορα νερου(10 ευρω κανει) απο ενα φαρμακειο,βαλε αρκετα ζεστο νερακι και βαλ τη πανω στη κοιλιτσα σου.να δεις για ποτε περνουν οι πονοι

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Γεια σου minaspap. Λοιπον το θεμα το εχω ψαξει μεχρι αηδιας που λενε. Υπαρχουν βασικα δυο αποψεις. Μια των γαστρεντερολογων και μια των ψυχιατρων. Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις υπαρχει θεμα ψυχολογικο ειτε γιατι ο πονος χαλαει την ψυχολογια κανοντας πιο εντονα τα συμπτωματα (σωματοψυχικο)ειτε γιατι η κακα ψυχολογια προκαλει πονους στο σωμα (ψυχοσωματικο). Προσωπικα δεν εχω ξεκαθαρισει τι ακριβως φταιει στην περιπτωση μου. Παντως συμφωνα με εναν καλο γαστρεντερολογο στην θεσσαλονικη οι λογοι ειναι τρεις. 1. Αγχος, 2. κρυο, 3. καποιες τροφες που σε πειραζουν. Και τα τρια λειτουργουν αθροιστικα δηλαδη ειτε αγχωθεις περισσοτερο ειτε κρυωσεις ειτε φας κατι που σε πειραζει (συνηθως φυτικες τροφες,πρασιναδα) τοτε εχεις πιο εντονα συμπτωματα. Η λυση για το αγχος ειναι "γραψτα ολα στα αρχιδια σου" (το πως γινεται αυτο αμα το ηξερα θα ημουν θεος). Για το κρυο συνηθως προστατευεις την περιοχη της κοιλιας (κοιτας να την διατηρεις ζεστη, θερμοφορα) και επισεις και τα ποδια , τις πατουσες αν ειναι κρυες (θερμοφορα). Για τις τροφες συνηθως οι πρασιναδες, καποια φρουτα και οι φυτικες ινες προκαλουν πιο εντονο πονο.Το buscopan σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις βοηθαει σε μενα οχι. Απο ψυχιατρικης αποψης τωρα. Για τους ψυχιατρους οι πονοι στο γαστρεντερικο ειναι θεμα αγχους και κακης ψυχολογιας. Εγω ακολουθω αυτη την περιοδο θεραπεια με αγχολυτικα και αντικατασθλιπτικα και ομολογω οτι υπαρχει μια βελτιωση οχι ομως (προς το παρον) οσο θα ηθελα.Δεν ξερω αν εχεις επισκεφτει ψυχιατρο αλλα καλα ειναι να πας και να κανεις μια συζητηση. Οσο για τους φοβους για καρκινο δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα διοτι ο καρκινος ειναι υπουλος και ΔΕΝ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ εσυ πονας αρα κανει σπασμους το εντερο σου και θα πρεπει να ψαξεις οσο γινεται να βρεις τροπο να το ηρεμησεις. Ειναι δυσκολο εγω ακομα το κυνηγαω αλλα πιστευω καποια στιγμη να φτασω σε καποια αννεκτη κατασταση. Αυτα πιστευω να βοηθησα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Επισης βοηθαει και ο βελονισμος (αν εχεις φραγκα δοκιμασε τον). Εγω το εχω κανει αλλα σε περιοδο που νομιζα οτι οι πονοι στην μεση και την πλατη ηταν θεμα ισχυαλγιας οποτε η βελονιστρια ειχε επικεντρωσει εκει. Καποια στιγμη θα ξαναπαω γιατι τωρα γνωριζω οτι οι πονοι ξεκινουσαν απο το εντερο. Υπαρχει και ενα στρωμα που βοηθαει το shantti mat υπαρχει και στην ελλαδα εμενα με βοηθαει να χαλαρωσω.
Επισης απο ψυχιατρικης δινουν και ενα αντιψυχωσικο σε μικρες δοσεις το οποιο εχει βρεθει οτι ηρεμει το εντερο. Κυκλοφορει σε χαπι και σε σιροπι, εμενα το σιροπι με βοηθαει πολυ. Εγω το ειχα διαβασει στο http://www.e-steki.gr/showthread.php?p=623600 και ρωτησα την ψυχιατρο μου η οποια μου επετρεψε να το δοκιμασω 50ml την ημερα και μου βγηκε σε καλο. Αν ειναι να το δοκιμασεις ρωτα πρωτα τον ψυχιατρο σου να σου καθορισει δοσολογια η να κρινει κατα ποσο επιτρεπεται να το παρεις καθοτι καθε ανθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικη περιπτωση.

----------


## minaspap

Καλησπερα...εχω παει σε ψυχολογο παλιοτερα και σε ψυχιατρο τον τελευταιο καιρο,ταλαιπορουμαι απο τα 20 μου με κρισεις πανικου,αγχος και νοσοφοβια(τωρα ειμαι 25).Παιρνω αγωγη με ζαναξ και λαντοζ αυτη την περιοδο...συμφωνα με υποδειξη του ψυχιατρου μου.Οσον αφορα τους πονους στην κοιλια,η παθολογος που πηγα προχτες μου εγραψε να κανω θεραπεια με decitel και rifacol για τη σπαστικη κολιτιδα...εποικινωνησα και παλι μαζι της σημερα γιατι οι πονοι δεν υποχωρουν και μου ειπε να μην ανησυχω και οτι θελει χρονο για να περασει!Μπορει να ειναι αθωα σαν νοσος αλλα οπως το λεει και η λεξη: σπαστικη!Με βγαζει εκτος προγραμματος,μου χαλαει τη διαθεση και δεν μπορω να χαρω τιποτα...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Γεια σου. Κι εμενα το dicetel δεν μου εκανε τιποτα. Για το rifacol δεν ξερω μονο εχω διαβασει οτι βοηθαει σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις. Εμενα η αγωγη μου ειναι ζαναξ και εφεξορ εδω και τεσσερεις μηνες. Αυτο που παρατηρω εδω και δυο μερες ειναι οτι το ζαναξ δεν μου πολυχρειαζεται πλεον πιθανως εχει αρχισει να δρα το εφεξορ. Θα ρωτησω την ψυχιατρο μου σημερα που εχω ραντεβου. Οσο για τα doralin ibutin buscopan εμενα δεν με βοηθησαν καθολου. Αυτο που με βοηθησε ειναι το dogmatyl σε μικρες δοσεις 50mg.Μου το εδωσε ενας αλλος ψυχιατρος για τους πονους στο γαστρεντερικο. Σαν χαπι με βοηθησε λιγο οσπου ανακαλυψα οτι υπαρχει και σε σιροπι. Το σιροπι με βοηθησε πολυ περισσοτερο (ισως δρα πιο γρηγορα). Να ρωτησεις τον ψυχιατρο σου για αυτο πιθανως θα βοηθησει και εσενα αλλα πρωτα θα τον ρωτησεις. Παντως ο φαρμακοποιος μου που τον ρωτησα μου ειπε οτι πραγματι πολλοι γιατροι δινουν το dogmatyl για σπαστικη κολιτιδα. Και φυσικα δεν θα σταματησεις την αντικαταθλιπτικη αγωγη που σου εδωσε ο ψυχιατρος σου.

----------


## tsikitsiki

Κοιτα για να νιωσεις πιο ανετα μπορεις να κανεις ξανα κωλονοσκοπηση και γαστροσκοπηση και να σου παρουν και για τα δυο δειγματα για βιοψιες, ενω για το κομματι του λεπτου ενερου μετα το δωδεκαδακτυλο που δεν το βλεπουμε, υπαρχει η λυση του χαπιου-καμερας και η μαγνητικη αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο χρειαζεται. Εχεις προβλημα στις κενωσεις (διαρροια, δυσκοιλιοτητα)? Φουσκωματα? Αερια?
Προτεινω σιγουρα να παρεις φακελακια προβιοτικα zenbis που κανουν πολυ καλη δουλεια, γιαουρτι προβειο με πετσα αφου δεν σε πειραζουν τα γαλακτοκομικα και να ενταξεις στο προβλημα σου σωματικη ασκηση που βοηθαει την κινητικοτητα του εντερου. 
Η ομοιοπαθητικη επισης βοηθαει και σε περιπτωσεις θεραπευει εντελως, ενω η συμβατικη ιατρικη δεν τη θεραπευει σιγουρα. Rifacol κλπ ειναι περισσοτερα για εφημερη ανακουφιση, ενω αυτο που ζητας εσυ ειναι να μην σωματοποιειται γενικοτερα το αγχος σου

----------

